# Vintage Pram Blanket made in the round



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

As per request, my re-writing of the vintage pram blanket.


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Oooo nice.

:thumbup:


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Minnow (May 8, 2012)

Wow.


----------



## rovingspinningyarn (Mar 24, 2013)

I have not seen this pattern knitted with 12 leaves. The more the merrier. Love the pink. Thank you for the pattern.
I love a good challenge.


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

Thank you for the pattern conversion link. I've been meaning to do this conversion too, but never got around to it, now I can just go ahead and knit the counterpane in the round. What a pleasant surprise!
Hannet


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

wow very pretty thanks for the download


----------



## tracey511 (Aug 4, 2011)

thank you for the download, it certainly a beautiful heirloom


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## maxine pisterzi (Oct 1, 2012)

Just beautiful!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Thank you for the conversion


----------



## dickletn (Jan 23, 2011)

So pretty


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

very pretty!


----------



## sanditoes48 (Feb 6, 2013)

fergablu2 said:


> As per request, my re-writing of the vintage pram blanket.


Thank you, fergablu2. That is generous, kind and a very loving thing that you did! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

Your pram blanket is gorgeous but so is the blanket it's laying on. Do you have a link that orange and brown blanket. Thanks


----------



## judybug52 (Sep 26, 2012)

That is beautiful!


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Beautiful blanket, thank you for sharing your pattern


----------



## Marti57 (Dec 31, 2013)

What a beautiful blanket!!! Thank you for sharing with us.


----------



## debg (Apr 22, 2011)

Many thanks. It is fabulous.


----------



## Liz at Furze (Jun 24, 2012)

That is so beautiful. Thank you for the download link.


----------



## tinykneecaps (Dec 6, 2012)

Pattern rewrite much appreciated. KP'ers are awesome!


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

dotcarp2000 said:


> Your pram blanket is gorgeous but so is the blanket it's laying on. Do you have a link that orange and brown blanket. Thanks


The afghan is done in a catherine wheel crochet pattern in Red Heart Super Saver in ranch red, carrot, and gold. It's my own design adapted from "The Harmony Guide to Crochet". I made it big enough to use as a bedspread on my queen size bed. It took a while and I didn't keep track of how much yarn I used. I just bought more when I ran out because it's no dye lot.

I never wrote out a pattern. I just did a gauge swatch and multiplied to get a number for the starting chain, worked until it was as long as I wanted, and made a border using the different colors in rounds of single and double crochet ending with the ranch red.


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

Very beautiful. Thank you for sharing your pattern.


----------



## GrannyH (Jul 4, 2011)

Thank you for sharing all your work!


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

So pretty!


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Beautiful pattern and well executed. I downloaded it because I like it but I don't have anyone to make it for. Thank you for sharing. Aloha... Bev


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

What a beautiful blanket.


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Lovely! Thanks for sharing the pattern.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

That is a beautiful blanket.


----------



## riggy (Apr 9, 2012)

Oh my, that's the blanket I knitted for my sister many years ago. I was living in Australia when I had a letter to say she was pregnant - so I got knitting - did the blanket and a baby's outfit - only to find out months later that the baby had been put up for adoption as she and her then husbnd had divorced, so I never got to see the baby wearing the outfit or wrapped in the blanket. Still to this day I wonder where he is - he'd be in his mid forties now.


----------



## meknit (Dec 5, 2012)

Just WOW


----------



## ladykalous (Apr 10, 2014)

Oh so lovely! Any Baby would feel good in that! Nice work! I love vintage everything!


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

That is truly wonderful. Thank you so much for sharing with us. I have saved it so that when my brains get back from their travels I really want to try this. you're a gem :thumbup:


----------



## shadows (Apr 25, 2014)

very nice pattern
thank you for sharing


----------



## Bfirebaugh (Feb 16, 2012)

What a lovely challenge! Thank you so much for your alterations to the pattern.


----------



## craftilady (Feb 1, 2011)

Very nice and thanks for the pattern


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

HOLY Cow!!!!! :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:      :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

Fabulous work! Thank you so much for the pattern.
Marge


----------



## dylansnana (Feb 11, 2011)

I downloaded the pattern but when I saved it , I can't open it and when I try to print from the download, there is nothing there. Can anyone help me with this? Thanks so much.


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

dylansnana said:


> I downloaded the pattern but when I saved it , I can't open it and when I try to print from the download, there is nothing there. Can anyone help me with this? Thanks so much.


http://static.knittingparadise.com/upload/2014/4/7/1396889798075-pram_cover_with_embossed_leaves_from_patons_in_the_round_version.pdf


----------



## dylansnana (Feb 11, 2011)

Thank you so much. I was able to save and print.


----------



## Patricia Cecilia (Apr 25, 2012)

That is simply gorgeous! And thank you for all your work in 'translating' the pattern.


----------



## JulesKnit (Dec 30, 2012)

This is so beautiful! Thank you so much for sharing this pattern.


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

Pretty.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

fergablu2 said:


> As per request, my re-writing of the vintage pram blanket.


I didn't request it, but I thank you very much for re-jigging it to work in the round. I don't know how I missed this last year, but I'm glad I found it today!


----------



## salmonmac (Apr 18, 2012)

Thank you, Thank you. The blanket is so lovely and it comes at a perfect time. I've been searching for a pattern for a treasure like this.


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

fergablu2 said:


> As per request, my re-writing of the vintage pram blanket.


Please give info for the pattern to buy.


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

Mirror said:


> Please give info for the pattern to buy.


If you look at the post at the beginning of this topic, it is available as a free download, where it says (Download).


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

I've recently made the Pram Blanket again, and used a lot more than 5 oz. of yarn. In fact, I think that I used at least 6-7 balls of Bernat Baby yarn which comes in 50 gr./1.75 oz. balls, but I used some white sparkle on the border which comes in 42.5 gr./1.5 oz. Sorry for the inaccurate yarn requirement.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Beautiful, thanks for sharing. &#128158;


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

You are so awesome for doing this!


----------



## janegreen (Oct 28, 2014)

Amazing pattern!


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Thank you so much! This is beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## sophiavn (Sep 25, 2015)

Gorgeous! Thank you so much for the pattern.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

TY :thumbup:


----------



## alexmardlin12 (Nov 8, 2014)

Stunning! I think this is probably way beyond my skills but im going to give it a go anyway!!


----------



## Mamainastitch (Feb 12, 2015)

That is so intricate and beautiful!!


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

I love it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

alexmardlin12 said:


> Stunning! I think this is probably way beyond my skills but im going to give it a go anyway!!


Why do you imagine that?
Can you 
knit
purl
yarn-over
purl 1 front and back (an increase)
:?:
If you can do those, there is absolutely no reason your skills aren't up to this pattern. Just be sure to take your time and use stitch markers - one different from the other three, so you can tell when you've reached the end of one round and the beginning of the next.


----------



## Jawetz (Sep 6, 2015)

Absolutely beautiful -- thanks for the pattern -- I hope to give it a go soon.


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

English not my language asking do we knit this in six pieces or twenty four .


----------



## vislandgirl54 (Oct 18, 2015)

Absolutely beautiful! I think I see a new family heirloom here...


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Mirror said:


> English not my language asking do we knit this in six pieces or twenty four .


The original pattern was written to make 24 triangles. 
Fergaglu2 has re-written it to make 6 squares. The download is on page 1 of this topic.


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Beautiful and thank you for the download.


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

Very pretty


----------



## Sftflannelnjeans (Mar 11, 2016)

Thank you , it is beautiful. Is it heavy, with the solid center?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Sftflannelnjeans said:


> Thank you , it is beautiful. Is it heavy, with the solid center?


How heavy it is depends on how tightly you knit, and the thread or yarn you decide to use for it. The centers aren't all that 'solid'; there are plenty of yarn-overs around those leaves.


----------



## Sftflannelnjeans (Mar 11, 2016)

Ahh I see. It just looked pretty solid. Gorgeous too.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Sftflannelnjeans said:


> Ahh I see. It just looked pretty solid. Gorgeous too.


Originally, such blankets were known as counterpanes and were knitted in relatively fine cotton thread or equally fine wool yarn for use in warmer climates. They're just so pretty though, that knitters are making them in colder climates and using warmer yarns like worsted weight wool and acrylics. 
Mine's worsted weight acrylics: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/multi-coloured-leaf-counterpane . Someday it will be completed!


----------



## destiny516ab (Jul 16, 2011)

Beautiful thanks for sharing.


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

Beautiful! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## jinkers (May 24, 2011)

Ooooooh! Lovely. Did you also do the crochet afghan in the background? Beautiful!


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

Pretty pattern


----------



## dorarudin (Jun 15, 2014)

oh beautiful


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Thank you


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Love love it....


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

Thank you for this "updated" version of a counterpane pattern I have admired for years but just never got around to knitting into a finished product. Now I'm adding this beautiful blanket to my "do soon" file.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Beautiful thank you for sharing ☺


----------



## Mznetta (Feb 20, 2015)

When I grow up ( in knitting skill), I’d love to be able to convert and designs patterns. 

The blanket is stunning!!


----------



## ioneodi (Feb 16, 2015)

fergablu2 . Thank you for your prompt reply. I was just hoping for someone to say "yes" and that my crib blanket could be knitted in the round. Never dreamed I would have access to the pattern you enclosed. I have a pearly gray yarn I have purchased for my expected great granddaughter due in May or June. I wanted a pattern that would be appealing and that would become an heirloom. I knit the 4 leaf counterpane previously for our king size bed and after my husband passed, I downsized it into an Xlong twin size spread and have made the disengaged squares into a afghan. Truly you are an earth angel in my book, the expected baby, and her parents. Did you ever guess your design work conversion would receive so much traction and appreciation when U designed it? Thank you again. Ione


----------



## AveryB52 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

